# Home charging points for EV's



## Apple fanboy

So looking at the various options out there, you have so many choices! How on earth do you decide?
My criteria would be the following


Tethered. I don't want to be going into the boot all the time.
Smart. I don't want it to do loads, but I'd like some basic smart functionality. Especially if we move to a cheaper overnight rate.
Cheap. I've spent considerably more on the car than I was planning. I'd rather not be spending a fortune on the charger (but stick with my I'd rather pay more than buy twice if you get the wrong one!)
I'm a little concerned about the distance from my WIFI router, so a back up method of connectivity would be great.
Aesthetics. Where as none of them would be described as attractive, I do need to attach this to my house! I don't want it to be pig ugly if possible!

So what would you recommend? Obviously this is for a UK installation, so might have different options etc. But thought it was worth an ask.


----------



## BigMcGuire

I had to switch to a mesh wifi network for my Tesla when we got it. Router originally was on the third floor and not strong enough for the Tesla below. That solved the wifi problem. I think some use their phone as a hotspot for emergency downloads.

I got a quote from an electrician who said they'd have to make 20 holes in the drywall and it would cost around $2.3k (not including drywall repair) so my wife and I are just going with normal wall plug charging (5-6 miles per hour). There is a Tesla supercharger about 10 mins away and a 3rd party level 2 charger in the local city hall lot that's a 10 min walk away if we really need to charge up fast.

The electricians didn't want to put it in the wall - they wanted it mounted on a stand, bolted to the floor - could be that I live in a townhouse/apartment complex.

If the estimate had been $1500 or less, we'd have offered to pay for a chunk of it despite us being renters.


----------



## Apple fanboy

BigMcGuire said:


> I had to switch to a mesh wifi network for my Tesla when we got it. Router originally was on the third floor and not strong enough for the Tesla below. That solved the wifi problem. I think some use their phone as a hotspot for emergency downloads.
> 
> I got a quote from an electrician who said they'd have to make 20 holes in the drywall and it would cost around $2.3k (not including drywall repair) so my wife and I are just going with normal wall plug charging (5-6 miles per hour). There is a Tesla supercharger about 10 mins away and a 3rd party level 2 charger in the local city hall lot that's a 10 min walk away if we really need to charge up fast.
> 
> The electricians didn't want to put it in the wall - they wanted it mounted on a stand, bolted to the floor - could be that I live in a townhouse/apartment complex.
> 
> If the estimate had been $1500 or less, we'd have offered to pay for a chunk of it despite us being renters.



Fortunately mine will be going on the wall. I think that's easier. One of the advantages of being a home owner I guess. I expect more rental properties to offer them in the future, but in the UK its a landlords market as there is a shortage of properties, so no need to spend.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I just bring my battery into my house. Wait my my EV i my bike  so much easier.


----------



## Apple fanboy

fooferdoggie said:


> I just bring my battery into my house. Wait my my EV i my bike  so much easier.



Might be a bit heavy with a BMW i3 battery!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Apple fanboy said:


> Might be a bit heavy with a BMW i3 battery!



life gives you choices  you can have easy or hard your choice. but hey you will get exercise that way


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> So looking at the various options out there, you have so many choices! How on earth do you decide?
> My criteria would be the following
> 
> 
> Tethered. I don't want to be going into the boot all the time.
> Smart. I don't want it to do loads, but I'd like some basic smart functionality. Especially if we move to a cheaper overnight rate.
> Cheap. I've spent considerably more on the car than I was planning. I'd rather not be spending a fortune on the charger (but stick with my I'd rather pay more than buy twice if you get the wrong one!)
> I'm a little concerned about the distance from my WIFI router, so a back up method of connectivity would be great.
> Aesthetics. Where as none of them would be described as attractive, I do need to attach this to my house! I don't want it to be pig ugly if possible!
> 
> So what would you recommend? Obviously this is for a UK installation, so might have different options etc. But thought it was worth an ask.




*Tethered*
Do you mean a mounted, sort of "permanent" box? Since you said boot, I'm assuming this means something that stays mounted all of the time, vs. something you connect/disconnect, store in your vehicle, no problems here, plenty of options.

*Smart*
Sure Easy enough, there's a lot of options here too, though many EVs have logic on the car side too (so you'd basically plugin all the time, and let the car sort it out). I'll list some of the goto/well regarded brands below (though you'll have to confirm their availability in the UK).

*Cheap*
Since EVs have become so popular, so have accessories, which have really driven down the price.  There are a bunch of generics with good reviews, I started with one of these when we first got the 4xe, used it on a 30a (set to 24a) with an adapter, but when I moved to an actual dedicated circuit, I went with a higher end product (see below).

*WiFi Distance*
Don't know that there's a solution here, smart boxes are WiFi, they'll need connectivity, you'll have to deploy a NAP/extender if it's a little too far away.

*Aesthetics*
It's a box   I get it, we're very "design sensitive" to how things look around the house, but they're mostly just a white/black/blue box with a thick 16-24 foot cable.  This is our actual installation on the (shorter) back wall of the garage:






That's a 240v/40a using an N6-50, and it's plugged into a 50a circuit with an N6-50 receptacle (though are US specs/standards)


A few other things you might want to consider:

Weather resistance
Power output
Cable length
Hardware vs. plug-in
Display

One thing that's just a clarification:

That device you hang on the wall is not a "charger" but an EVSE (it's pretty common to call it a charger), which is basically a power switch, some simple communication protocols and a specific car-side connector.   The charger in this case is built into the car (more on this below).

When you charge at a Supercharger or any DCFC, that's DC Fast Charging and it's actually supplying DC power, and that bypasses the onboard charger.

Since an EVSE is continuous power over a long period, the standard here in the US is to not pull more than about 80% of the max load.  So we use a 40a (max) EVSE plugged into our dedicated 50a circuit, which is why in the US you don't see consumer plug-in type EVSEs with more than 40a capacity (since 50a is the typical max consumer outlet spec).

Here's a chart:





As I understand it, the '21 i3 supports up to 7.7kW Level 2 charging, meaning a max of 32 amps.  You could potentially install a higher capacity to future proof a bit (I say this knowing you said "Last car for a while .." just being thorough), and probably not any kind of significant extra cost, and you wouldn't have to do anything, the car/EVSE will negotiate the charge rate.

I believe the i3 uses the CCS1 spec plug, which is a combined plug, where the top connector is a J1772 (which will be on your home charger) and a DCFC which is the top part + the bottom DC part for fast charging. So for clarification, the chargers you'll shop are a J1772 connector.

Notable brands for the EVSE:

JuiceBox
ChargePoint

United Chargers Grizzl-E line have become popular, that's what we have the build quality is fantastic.

Then there's a bunch of mid-tier like LECTRON and dozens of brands that look the same, and are probably the same internally.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Thanks for the info. By tethered I mean where the unit has a cable with it all the time. Not having to use the one you keep in the car. 
I assume if you have a higher rated charger, your battery just draws what it can take. A bit like when you plug an iPhone into an iPad charger. It just doesn’t use the extra your iPad does.


----------



## Arkitect

This is interesting.

In a city like Bath where I live, the houses in die historical centre have almost zero off street parking.
We all pay for a monthly permit and we park on the street… sometimes a block or so away.
So how do we run electric cables?
Across the pavements?

Hmmm. Apartments have it even worse. Cables out the windows and then in to the street? 

I would love to get an EV… but… the technology is still not going to work for us.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Arkitect said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> In a city like Bath where I live, the houses in die historical centre have almost zero off street parking.
> We all pay for a monthly permit and we park on the street… sometimes a block or so away.
> So how do we run electric cables?
> Across the pavements?
> 
> Hmmm. Apartments have it even worse. Cables out the windows and then in to the street?
> 
> I would love to get an EV… but… the technology is still not going to work for us.



I’m in a bungalow in the countryside. Detached with a garage. I appreciate everyone isn’t that lucky. I’m not sure what the solution will be for everyone. I’m also fortunate that I can (currently) charge at work.


----------



## Arkitect

Apple fanboy said:


> I’m in a bungalow in the countryside. Detached with a garage. I appreciate everyone isn’t that lucky. I’m not sure what the solution will be for everyone. I’m also fortunate that I can (currently) charge at work.



You are indeed fortunate.

I am sure there will be a solution for us city dwellers in years to come. 
Meanwhile I am champing at the bit for an EV. 

Ah well.

Enjoy your new silent ride!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Arkitect said:


> You are indeed fortunate.
> 
> I am sure there will be a solution for us city dwellers in years to come.
> Meanwhile I am champing at the bit for an EV.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Enjoy your new silent ride!



Silent? It has a lovely selection of speakers so I can blast out Queen or Radiohead!


----------



## SuperMatt

Arkitect said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> In a city like Bath where I live, the houses in die historical centre have almost zero off street parking.
> We all pay for a monthly permit and we park on the street… sometimes a block or so away.
> So how do we run electric cables?
> Across the pavements?
> 
> Hmmm. Apartments have it even worse. Cables out the windows and then in to the street?
> 
> I would love to get an EV… but… the technology is still not going to work for us.



This is why the government needs to take this more seriously...

There was a story on similar circumstances in Washington, DC recently.









						Electric Car Owners in D.C. Get Creative To Find A Charge
					

Cords across the sidewalk are discouraged. Meanwhile, $5 billion will arrive from the infrastructure bill, but it won't address charging in tight urban neighborhoods.




					wamu.org


----------



## Arkitect

SuperMatt said:


> This is why the government needs to take this more seriously...
> 
> There was a story on similar circumstances in Washington, DC recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric Car Owners in D.C. Get Creative To Find A Charge
> 
> 
> Cords across the sidewalk are discouraged. Meanwhile, $5 billion will arrive from the infrastructure bill, but it won't address charging in tight urban neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamu.org



Thanks for the link. 

That sums up our own UK cities situation exactly. 

And to compound the issue is you are never assured of an exact same parking spot. Some days you really have to hunt for one.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Here in the U.K. the grant system for buying an electric vehicle ended last year. The grant for installing a charging point ends this month. Unfortunately I’m too late to get a grant anyway. 
But you do feel like the government could be doing more.


----------



## SuperMatt

Apple fanboy said:


> Here in the U.K. the grant system for buying an electric vehicle ended last year. The grant for installing a charging point ends this month. Unfortunately I’m too late to get a grant anyway.
> But you do feel like the government could be doing more.



I hope they extend similar programs in America too. Here, it was based on how many EVs a certain company sold. So for a popular brand like Tesla, there are no more tax credits. But if you buy a Volkswagen EV, you can still get the credit since they’ve sold far fewer EVs, still below the limit.


----------



## DT

It's __possible__ to own an EV without home charging, though the latter is the real game changer.  If you've got close, reliable DCFC, a car that charges quickly, has decent range and charging at a common destination, like work, then I've read about a decent number of people that do this.

I've got two Supercharger (Tesla DCFC)  locations within 10 miles, one is a Level 3 / 250kW with 12 stalls.  I could, as an example, run out to total wine, a ~60 mile round trip, swing by that SuC that's barely out of the way, and in under 10 minutes recover the battery used for that trip.

With an EV that has 275-300 mile range, if you had a short commute to work, and/or only used it for daily chores, you know, where you're driving 50-60 miles a week, you could even skip a few days between charges.

Of course, that's more of an ICE fueling model, the beauty of an EV is it's always "fueling", ABC, Always Be Charging


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> It's __possible__ to own an EV without home charging, though the latter is the real game changer.  If you've got close, reliable DCFC, a car that charges quickly, has decent range and charging at a common destination, like work, then I've read about a decent number of people that do this.
> 
> I've got two Supercharger (Tesla DCFC)  locations within 10 miles, one is a Level 3 / 250kW with 12 stalls.  I could, as an example, run out to total wine, a ~60 mile round trip, swing by that SuC that's barely out of the way, and in under 10 minutes recover the battery used for that trip.
> 
> With an EV that has 275-300 mile range, if you had a short commute to work, and/or only used it for daily chores, you know, where you're driving 50-60 miles a week, you could even skip a few days between charges.
> 
> Of course, that's more of an ICE fueling model, the beauty of an EV is it's always "fueling", ABC, Always Be Charging



Mine won’t do 300 miles. But it’s 30 miles to the office. I have a free charger here. I could live without. But I’m not going to. I’d rather have the charger and just use the one at work for free. Helps offset the expensive of buying an EV that way. I’m hoping for a very low charging cost per annum.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Mine won’t do 300 miles. But it’s 30 miles to the office. I have a free charger here. I could live without. But I’m not going to. I’d rather have the charger and just use the one at work for free. Helps offset the expensive of buying an EV that way. I’m hoping for a very low charging cost per annum.




The longer range was more to accommodate much less frequent charging, you know, for folks without a "destination charger".  There was a Model 3 owner who posted about living in a condo that initially didn't have charging and they worked from home, and didn't drive a ton, so with their ~260 miles (i.e., 220-230 effective miles) range and less than 40 miles a week, they could just hit up the local SuC once a week 

BTW, there's also a ton of "secret" destination chargers around and about.  I was surprised to find a couple of resorts we frequent has L2 chargers, both J1772 and Tesla, in a nice, out of the way, covered garage area, free for guests! So our ~240 mile round trip costs about $4 for electricity 

This is a terrific resource:









						PlugShare - EV Charging Station Map - Find a place to charge
					

Find EV charging stations with PlugShare, the most complete map of electric vehicle charging stations in the world!Charging tips reviews and photos from the EV community.



					www.plugshare.com


----------



## BigMcGuire

And from our experience with a M3 LR - we got home last night at 9pm - plugged in, and right now I'm sitting at +47 miles charged from a normal 15amp outlet. It'll stay connected all day at 5mi/hr. We do 105 miles every other day at best - and can charge 6mi/hr at the university. But yeah, if we didn't park next to an outlet, we'd have to look at other options. Nearest Tesla Supercharger is 15 mins away, but 2 mins away is a 3rd party Charge Point station - and tons of other 3rd party options in parking lots (their apps are low rated on the App Store but most of them take CC at the station from what I can see). DT is right - they're popping up all over. Looks like our university has added several level 2 chargers (but they're almost always taken).


----------



## DT

BigMcGuire said:


> And from our experience with a M3 LR - we got home last night at 9pm - plugged in, and right now I'm sitting at +47 miles charged from a normal 15amp outlet. It'll stay connected all day at 5mi/hr. We do 105 miles every other day at best - and can charge 6mi/hr at the university. But yeah, if we didn't park next to an outlet, we'd have to look at other options. Nearest Tesla Supercharger is 15 mins away, but 2 mins away is a 3rd party Charge Point station - and tons of other 3rd party options in parking lots (their apps are low rated on the App Store but most of them take CC at the station from what I can see). DT is right - they're popping up all over. Looks like our university has added several level 2 chargers (but they're almost always taken).




Do you have reasonably convenient access to a dryer outlet?   The older N10-30 or newer N14-30 are both 240v / 30amp, so you could charge at 24a (5.7kW) which is a pretty decent ~22 miles/hour.

You'd just need the proper adapter for the TMC, and possibly something to make it a little easier to use like a splitter (they even make "smart" 30a splitters/switches)

Like this is pretty cool:

https://www.amazon.com/Splitvolt-Splitter-Automatic-Switching-Between/dp/B08QBN98K1/ref=sr_1_24


----------



## BigMcGuire

DT said:


> Do you have reasonably convenient access to a dryer outlet?   The older N10-30 or newer N14-30 are both 240v / 30amp, so you could charge at 24a (5.7kW) which is a pretty decent ~22 miles/hour.
> 
> You'd just need the proper adapter for the TMC, and possibly something to make it a little easier to use like a splitter (they even make "smart" 30a splitters/switches)
> 
> Like this is pretty cool:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Splitvolt-Splitter-Automatic-Switching-Between/dp/B08QBN98K1/ref=sr_1_24



I wish - our dryers/washers are on the second floor - garage? Only one 15amp outlet. The electricians were laughing at how bad it was. lol. (Built in 2015 too). So we lucked out on a place right before EV cars started becoming more popular. Wonder how long one can get a N14-30 cable ? LOL (up the stairs and around the corner).


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> The longer range was more to accommodate much less frequent charging, you know, for folks without a "destination charger".  There was a Model 3 owner who posted about living in a condo that initially didn't have charging and they worked from home, and didn't drive a ton, so with their ~260 miles (i.e., 220-230 effective miles) range and less than 40 miles a week, they could just hit up the local SuC once a week
> 
> BTW, there's also a ton of "secret" destination chargers around and about.  I was surprised to find a couple of resorts we frequent has L2 chargers, both J1772 and Tesla, in a nice, out of the way, covered garage area, free for guests! So our ~240 mile round trip costs about $4 for electricity
> 
> This is a terrific resource:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlugShare - EV Charging Station Map - Find a place to charge
> 
> 
> Find EV charging stations with PlugShare, the most complete map of electric vehicle charging stations in the world!Charging tips reviews and photos from the EV community.
> 
> 
> 
> www.plugshare.com



Thanks. I’ve installed zap map which gets good reviews.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I think I’ve settled on a zappi charger. They have really good integration with solar panels. We don’t have them at the moment, but it’s on a wish list. No time soon. Maybe when we finish the mortgage which isn’t that long really.


----------



## kenoh

Apple fanboy said:


> So looking at the various options out there, you have so many choices! How on earth do you decide?
> My criteria would be the following
> 
> 
> Tethered. I don't want to be going into the boot all the time.
> Smart. I don't want it to do loads, but I'd like some basic smart functionality. Especially if we move to a cheaper overnight rate.
> Cheap. I've spent considerably more on the car than I was planning. I'd rather not be spending a fortune on the charger (but stick with my I'd rather pay more than buy twice if you get the wrong one!)
> I'm a little concerned about the distance from my WIFI router, so a back up method of connectivity would be great.
> Aesthetics. Where as none of them would be described as attractive, I do need to attach this to my house! I don't want it to be pig ugly if possible!
> 
> So what would you recommend? Obviously this is for a UK installation, so might have different options etc. But thought it was worth an ask.



I use a tethered Rolec for my i3. Simple, relatively discreet and no boot rummaging needed. Only thing I would recommend is one you can turn off or restrict access to when not using it - so you dont come home and find a stranger charging on your driveway. Oh! two things... get a longer cable than you think. Mine has a 5m cable and on paper that is a long cable. In reality I could do with a 10m cable so I dont have to keep shuffling the cars round on the driveway to reach it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> I use a tethered Rolec for my i3. Simple, relatively discreet and no boot rummaging needed. Only thing I would recommend is one you can turn off or restrict access to when not using it - so you dont come home and find a stranger charging on your driveway.



Lol. Yes that would be annoying. Especially for them when I key every panel on their car!


----------



## DT

Our local power provider (FPL) is getting into the EV charging solutions, they've had an ad campaign running that suggested they'd be offering home as well as destination chargers, the former is starting to come through email, initially as a survey, but the product description is interesting.  Probably not a good option for us, but should be a good way to motivate more EV transition:


----------



## BigMcGuire

I wish there would be more $ incentives. $2300 to install an EV charger in my garage is a bit expensive for me (I'm a renter so that's $ I won't get back if I install it, which owner said I could but only if I paid for it).


----------



## DT

BigMcGuire said:


> I wish there would be more $ incentives. $2300 to install an EV charger in my garage is a bit expensive for me (I'm a renter so that's $ I won't get back if I install it, which owner said I could but only if I paid for it).




What kind of setup is that?  Is that the EVSE too?  Hardwired?


----------



## BigMcGuire

DT said:


> What kind of setup is that?  Is that the EVSE too?  Hardwired?



My circuit breaker is on the second floor up the stairs. There's only 1 15amp outlet in the garage (on a 20amp circuit). So they were going to string a dedicated line down to the garage and put in a nema 14-50. They estimated $2300 not counting drywall repair costs. It was going to be a post in the garage, not on the wall as well. <shrug>. We were hoping the owner would pay part of it but they weren't interested.


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, so just the outlet install, yeah, that's pricy, but that's a reasonably complicated install (though I don't have my head totally around the layout/logistics), and you don't have a 30a dryer outlet close enough (even in the 30 or so foot range ...) you can use?


----------



## BigMcGuire

DT said:


> Oh yeah, so just the outlet install, yeah, that's pricy, but that's a reasonably complicated install (though I don't have my head totally around the layout/logistics), and you don't have a 30a dryer outlet close enough (even in the 30 or so foot range ...) you can use?



Dryer/Washer are on a 20amp outlet on the 1st floor in a laundry room. (Single unit, plugged into a single 20amp outlet (with the -| | plug). And the garage is probably 250+ feet down the stairs and around the corner - and only has a single 15 amp outlet (on a 20 amp circuit). They estimate 20+ drywall holes to repair to get a dedicated line down there. <sigh>.

So we've been charging our Tesla Model 3 from a 15amp outlet (12 amps) - but it's working with our mileage, LOL. Doesn't mean we don't wanna pay that $2300 lol - tho we're not sure if we'll be here more than a year.

Place was built in 2015 so the electrician says we just lucked out because a lot of places built after this have EV in mind.


----------



## DT

I'm pretty MacGyver-y (to the point of probably getting a little to close to safety margins  ) but that does sound like a difficult situation with the location/distance of outlets, layout, etc.

Did you talk to a few contractors?  I've seen really wide ranges of quotes mentioned on some Tesla sites, though I know being in CA means it's going to be on the higher side.


----------



## BigMcGuire

DT said:


> I'm pretty MacGyver-y (to the point of probably getting a little to close to safety margins  ) but that does sound like a difficult situation with the location/distance of outlets, layout, etc.
> 
> Did you talk to a few contractors?  I've seen really wide ranges of quotes mentioned on some Tesla sites, though I know being in CA means it's going to be on the higher side.



Just one so far, but yeah I think the next step would be to get a few different quotes. That said, not sure if we're willing to blow $2000+ on a rental. lol.


----------



## Clix Pix

If I were in your situation, a tenant rather than an owner, I would definitely NOT plunk out $2300 or more to improve someone else's property!   If the owner is not invested enough in the idea to accept your suggestion of splitting the costs, then too bad.  After you move out, their loss in the end as eventually more and more people will be purchasing EVs and will expect to find connectivity at their dwelling, so the owner may well lose out on future tenants for that reason....


----------



## DT

Yeah, I'm not sure what price I'd be willing to pay, I agree anything over $2K is non-starter, probably even at half that, but that would also be very dependent on how quickly I recovered that cost. Like if I had to use a Tesla SuC 5 days a week, where I was spending $100 a month, then maybe something that would save money in a 6 months (and the extra perk of convenience) might be worth considering, but it sounds like @BigMcGuire is doing well enough with the L1 charging.


----------



## kenoh

I have a home EV charge point with a tethered 5m cable. Tip for anyone looking to charge a car on a driveway with multiple cars, get a longer cable. 5m sounds good on paper. In reality, 10m is more practical because I guarantee the EV will always be in the furthest area away from the charge whenever it needs charged.


----------



## DT

kenoh said:


> I have a home EV charge point with a tethered 5m cable. Tip for anyone looking to charge a car on a driveway with multiple cars, get a longer cable. 5m sounds good on paper. In reality, 10m is more practical because I guarantee the EV will always be in the furthest area away from the charge whenever it needs charged.




So true.  We started with a 32a EVSE with a 18 foot cable (~5.4m), when I decided I wanted to max out the circuit, but also that the cable was a bit short.   I returned that, got a 40a with a 24' cable (~7.3m), but even so, I could still do a longer 10m, so that I could charge without having to pull either car in the garage (the 24' comes right to the opening).


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> I have a home EV charge point with a tethered 5m cable. Tip for anyone looking to charge a car on a driveway with multiple cars, get a longer cable. 5m sounds good on paper. In reality, 10m is more practical because I guarantee the EV will always be in the furthest area away from the charge whenever it needs charged.



You got an EV? Which ones(s).


----------



## quagmire

Tesla has now decided to no longer include the mobile connector with the car citing " low usage"......... 

Total BS........

They originally upped the price to $400( might as well get the wall connector for $95 more....), but due to outrage lowered it to $200......


----------



## BigMcGuire

quagmire said:


> Tesla has now decided to no longer include the mobile connector with the car citing " low usage".........
> 
> Total BS........
> 
> They originally upped the price to $400( might as well get the wall connector for $95 more....), but due to outrage lowered it to $200......



We bought a used Tesla in February (direct from Tesla). We assumed the car wouldn't come with a cable so I had bought one on Amazon before receiving the Tesla only to find a brand new one in the back trunk. So sadly, we're probably not helping the "low usage" stats because we use the cheap Amazon cable all the time instead of the Tesla one - but we're very glad to have it.

That's not cool.


----------



## Cmaier

quagmire said:


> Tesla has now decided to no longer include the mobile connector with the car citing " low usage".........
> 
> Total BS........
> 
> They originally upped the price to $400( might as well get the wall connector for $95 more....), but due to outrage lowered it to $200......




I haven’t used my connector in 8 years. I used it the first week I had the car until the home wall charger was installed. But I like knowing that I *could* use it if I needed to.


----------



## Eric

BigMcGuire said:


> We bought a used Tesla in February (direct from Tesla). We assumed the car wouldn't come with a cable so I had bought one on Amazon before receiving the Tesla only to find a brand new one in the back trunk. So sadly, we're probably not helping the "low usage" stats because we use the cheap Amazon cable all the time instead of the Tesla one - but we're very glad to have it.
> 
> That's not cool.



I was lucky enough to get it with my car at the time I purchased and it's worked flawlessly but IMO not including with the car is cheating the customer and it's just another way they're milking them. My guess is not a single buyer will purchase the car without spending the extra $200 for it. I guess being the richest man on the planet just isn't enough for Musk.


----------



## quagmire

Cmaier said:


> I haven’t used my connector in 8 years. I used it the first week I had the car until the home wall charger was installed. But I like knowing that I *could* use it if I needed to.




I haven't used the connector at all in my 3 either since I went with the wall connector. But, it's the reason why I went with the wall connector so it is in my car the whole time vs having to unplug, pack it up and then vice versa. It's there just in case I need to use it( abeit at 120V.....). 

But plenty of others go the mobile connector+14-50 adapter for their charging solution to save money vs cost of wall connector+installation.


----------



## BigMcGuire

quagmire said:


> I haven't used the connector at all in my 3 either since I went with the wall connector. But, it's the reason why I went with the wall connector so it is in my car the whole time vs having to unplug, pack it up and then vice versa. It's there just in case I need to use it( abeit at 120V.....).
> 
> But plenty of others go the mobile connector+14-50 adapter for their charging solution to save money vs cost of wall connector+installation.



Like me. I rent and it was going to be $3k to install a wall charger (owner didn't want to split cost). So we live off of our normal wall plug with a normal charger (that I got from Amazon) at both home and college. lol.


----------



## SuperMatt

quagmire said:


> Tesla has now decided to no longer include the mobile connector with the car citing " low usage".........
> 
> Total BS........
> 
> They originally upped the price to $400( might as well get the wall connector for $95 more....), but due to outrage lowered it to $200......



A spare tire is “low usage” too but it’s kind of important when you need it.


----------



## Cmaier

SuperMatt said:


> A spare tire is “low usage” too but it’s kind of important when you need it.



Tesla doesn’t include those either. And I’ve needed it a dozen times at least.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Cmaier said:


> Tesla doesn’t include those either. And I’ve needed it a dozen times at least.



A dozen? Why so many?


----------



## Cmaier

Apple fanboy said:


> A dozen? Why so many?




No idea. The 21” wheels are nail magnets?  At least once a year, and often more, I’ve had to get tires repaired or replaced.  Usually I’ve used their mobile tire service, but they seem to have made that impossible to use as of a few months ago - the last two times I’ve had flats (in february and march) I’ve had to go to third parties to deal with them, which is not fun when you have no spare.


----------



## quagmire

SuperMatt said:


> A spare tire is “low usage” too but it’s kind of important when you need it.




And it’s hard to find cars with spare tires these days too!


----------



## BigMcGuire

quagmire said:


> And it’s hard to find cars with spare tires these days too!



In all the years I've been driving, I've only ever had to use my spare tire once. Of course, I expect now that I've typed this, I'll get a flat. Same thing happened with my only flat a long time ago - I told someone that I never get flats and bam, got one. So..... yeah.

Sad to see. I initially thought it was because Tesla didn't want people puncturing their batteries trying to jack up their car?


----------



## quagmire

BigMcGuire said:


> In all the years I've been driving, I've only ever had to use my spare tire once. Of course, I expect now that I've typed this, I'll get a flat. Same thing happened with my only flat a long time ago - I told someone that I never get flats and bam, got one. So..... yeah.
> 
> Sad to see. I initially thought it was because Tesla didn't want people puncturing their batteries trying to jack up their car?




At least with the cars that typically don’t have spares are on run flats. 

Tesla’s are not on run flats….


----------



## Hrafn

quagmire said:


> At least with the cars that typically don’t have spares are on run flats.
> 
> Tesla’s are not on run flats….



I had to replace my rear right tire three times in about 3 months.  2 nails too close together, nail too close to sidewall, completely blown tire…


----------



## kenoh

Apple fanboy said:


> You got an EV? Which ones(s).



Yeah, got an i3 in 2019. Mechanical warranty is up now so sniffing round for the next one but the prices are mental now!

I am trying to not think conspiracy now. You know here the VED is free for EVs below £40k list. However additional VED is payable at £340 a year in years 2-5 for any car valued over £40k list at time of first registration. So now all but the shortest ranged EVs are…..  you guessed it….. more than £40k….


----------



## kenoh

quagmire said:


> At least with the cars that typically don’t have spares are on run flats.
> 
> Tesla’s are not on run flats….



The i3 has the canister of gloop to repair roadside rather than a spare - as the tyres are so soft on the i3, I get practice using the slime. Getting pretty quick with it now.


----------



## kenoh

Eric said:


> I was lucky enough to get it with my car at the time I purchased and it's worked flawlessly but IMO not including with the car is cheating the customer and it's just another way they're milking them. My guess is not a single buyer will purchase the car without spending the extra $200 for it. I guess being the richest man on the planet just isn't enough for Musk.



I blame Apple….. I blame them for starting this trend of not shipping chargers with their phones…..


----------



## kenoh

BigMcGuire said:


> In all the years I've been driving, I've only ever had to use my spare tire once. Of course, I expect now that I've typed this, I'll get a flat. Same thing happened with my only flat a long time ago - I told someone that I never get flats and bam, got one. So..... yeah.
> 
> Sad to see. I initially thought it was because Tesla didn't want people puncturing their batteries trying to jack up their car?



I suppose I am being a drama queen here but in over 30 years of driving, I have ONLY had punctures in my i3 - thank you for tyre insurance!


----------



## kenoh

kenoh said:


> I suppose I am being a drama queen here but in over 30 years of driving, I have ONLY had punctures in my i3 - thank you for tyre insurance!



And the i3 tyres only last 12-14k miles too…


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> Yeah, got an i3 in 2019. Mechanical warranty is up now so sniffing round for the next one but the prices are mental now!
> 
> I am trying to not think conspiracy now. You know here the VED is free for EVs below £40k list. However additional VED is payable at £340 a year in years 2-5 for any car valued over £40k list at time of first registration. So now all but the shortest ranged EVs are…..  you guessed it….. more than £40k….



The i3 I have on order has an RRP of less than 40k, but not by much! Had to be careful with the options!


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> I suppose I am being a drama queen here but in over 30 years of driving, I have ONLY had punctures in my i3 - thank you for tyre insurance!



So you think tyre and wheel insurance is worth it? I’ve had it offered but not looked into it yet.


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> And the i3 tyres only last 12-14k miles too…



That’s all the crazy acceleration off the lights!


----------



## kenoh

Apple fanboy said:


> So you think tyre and wheel insurance is worth it? I’ve had it offered but not looked into it yet.



Yes for sure on tyre insurance. Wheel insurance not so much though her indoors did curb mine the first time she drove it. Took me three days to stop crying. 

The tyres are only £140 each  - Bridgestones - but they are a strange size so are ordered in. They are soft and the torque from the i3 really rubs them down.


----------



## kenoh

Apple fanboy said:


> That’s all the crazy acceleration off the lights!



Drive it first THEN judge me for the acceleration….  ;-)
You are going to love it. Apart from the doors. Enjoy supermarket car parks with passengers in the back…. When you know, you’ll know….


----------



## kenoh

Apple fanboy said:


> The i3 I have on order has an RRP of less than 40k, but not by much! Had to be careful with the options!



Proud of you…. Exactly what I did. You are going to love it! It is so much fun.


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> Drive it first THEN judge me for the acceleration….  ;-)
> You are going to love it. Apart from the doors. Enjoy supermarket car parks with passengers in the back…. When you know, you’ll know….



The acceleration of these electric cars is insane, without an ICE and all that goes with it they react instantaneously as well, really took some getting used to for me.


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> Drive it first THEN judge me for the acceleration….  ;-)
> You are going to love it. Apart from the doors. Enjoy supermarket car parks with passengers in the back…. When you know, you’ll know….



I think I can count on one hand how many times I’ve had a passenger in the back of my Golf. So I think I’ll be fine.


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> Drive it first THEN judge me for the acceleration….  ;-)
> You are going to love it. Apart from the doors. Enjoy supermarket car parks with passengers in the back…. When you know, you’ll know….



Had a couple of test drives. So pretty sure I’ll enjoy the acceleration on occasion. But mostly I’m a good boy these days.


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> Yes for sure on tyre insurance. Wheel insurance not so much though her indoors did curb mine the first time she drove it. Took me three days to stop crying.
> 
> The tyres are only £140 each  - Bridgestones - but they are a strange size so are ordered in. They are soft and the torque from the i3 really rubs them down.



My biggest fear! As we will be dropping to a one car family, Mrs AFB prangs it!


----------



## kenoh

Eric said:


> The acceleration of these electric cars is insane, without an ICE and all that goes with it they react instantaneously as well, really took some getting used to for me.



You mean took a while for the aching to go away in your face from smiling so much you mean?

Except for scaring the hell out of joggers creeping up on them at junctions…. They are great


----------



## kenoh

Apple fanboy said:


> Had a couple of test drives. So pretty sure I’ll enjoy the acceleration on occasion. But mostly I’m a good boy these days.



Yep… lets see how you get on…. Giggles a plenty are on the way….


----------



## Eric

quagmire said:


> Tesla has now decided to no longer include the mobile connector with the car citing " low usage".........
> 
> Total BS........
> 
> They originally upped the price to $400( might as well get the wall connector for $95 more....), but due to outrage lowered it to $200......




Found on Reddit FWIW...


----------



## BigMcGuire

Eric said:


> Found on Reddit FWIW...



Talk about being lucky by a day, go play the lotto! (To this poster) lol.


----------



## kenoh

Apple fanboy said:


> My biggest fear! As we will be dropping to a one car family, Mrs AFB prangs it!



Oh and check that if you go for service inclusive that it includes the brake fluid change because they got me on that one - free servicing except for £105 for brake fluid change…. Also, they will look to do it at year 1, it doesn’t need to be done until year 2 then every two years onwards.


----------



## kenoh

Eric said:


> Found on Reddit FWIW...




I am confused now. Is the mobile charger the cable to connect to untethered charge points when out and about? Not the plug in to the outlet slow charger? We have always had to pay for the cable though some dealerships here throw one in for “free”


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> Oh and check that if you go for service inclusive that it includes the brake fluid change because they got me on that one - free servicing except for £105 for brake fluid change…. Also, they will look to do it at year 1, it doesn’t need to be done until year 2 then every two years onwards.



Ouch. The service inclusive bundle seem like a good deal then? What were they charging for that up in Scotland?


----------



## kenoh

Apple fanboy said:


> Ouch. The service inclusive bundle seem like a good deal then? What were they charging for that up in Scotland?



I think 3 years was £233


----------



## Eric

kenoh said:


> I am confused now. Is the mobile charger the cable to connect to untethered charge points when out and about? Not the plug in to the outlet slow charger? We have always had to pay for the cable though some dealerships here throw one in for “free”



I can't be sure but I take it to mean it won't come with any of it, in the end it'll mean every buyer will be shelling out another $200 on top of whatever the price is.


----------



## Apple fanboy

kenoh said:


> I think 3 years was £233



Bargain. £360 for three years here. So basically you need to claim once a year (tyres) for it to be worth it.....
Is that realistic? Not sure.


----------



## kenoh

Apple fanboy said:


> Bargain. £360 for three years here. So basically you need to claim once a year (tyres) for it to be worth it.....
> Is that realistic? Not sure.




Hmm, no not really..... Kwikfit charge £14 a corner per year for tyre insurance. That makes more sense I think though maybe not from them, to get that when you do the first change.


----------



## DT

kenoh said:


> I am confused now. Is the mobile charger the cable to connect to untethered charge points when out and about? Not the plug in to the outlet slow charger? We have always had to pay for the cable though some dealerships here throw one in for “free”




There's only one EVSE that was (recently) included, it's referred to as the Tesla Mobile Connector.  It has a Tesla specific connector on one end (as you might imagine), and the other end is a modular plug.  The plug they included was the 110v/15a, the standard low power plugs here in the US ( NEMA spec N5-15), you know around the house for lamps, TV, etc:









						Gen 2 Mobile Connector Bundle
					

The Gen 2 Mobile Connector Bundle allows you to plug into any standard 110v household outlet to begin charging. Features:  Max power output of 1.3kW Charging speeds between 2-3 miles of range per hour  Includes:  1x Mobile Connector - 20’ cable 1x NEMA 5-15 Adapter 1x storage bag




					shop.tesla.com
				




You can remove that plug (it just pulls right out), and replace it with one of several other specs, that support higher output:  N5-20, N14-30 (240v/30a, typical dryer outlet), N6-50 or N14-50, these are both 250v 50a specs, though the TMC peaks at 32a:










						Gen 2 NEMA Adapters
					

Use a variety of household outlets to charge your Tesla with a Gen 2 NEMA Adapter. Simply attach the appropriate adapter to your Mobile Connector, plug into the corresponding outlet and begin charging.     Adapter Max Distance Gained Per Hour of Charge   Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y   5-15  3...




					shop.tesla.com
				






Tesla also includes an adapter that allows a J1772 spec connector to plug into a Tesla, looks like this:






That's what I use with our home EVSE, it's a 240v/40a setup, adapter slips right on, works perfect, get about 36 miles/hour on the Model 3, remove it to charge the 4xe (it peaks at 32a, that's automatically configured during the EVSE_to_Vehicle handshake).

That adapter is not for using a commercial DC Fast Charger, there's a couple of options:  use a Tesla Supercharger, use a CHAdeMO adapter (this spec is pretty much EOL'ed ...) or wait for the North American CCS adapter, that will allow a Tesla to use DCFCs like Electrify America.

Teslas in other parts of the world have a CSS port on the car itself, so they already use that spec on both non- and Tesla branded DCFCs.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Installed today. Still hoping I can use the work ones as I often as I have been though!


----------



## Nycturne

Hope you don't mind me putting a related post in this thread rather than starting a new one.

I've also been looking at EVSEs, and have been looking at ClipperCreek since it needs to be installed outdoors, and I'd much prefer something reliable and built like a tank. I noticed they have an add-on you can get that's called "ChargeGuard" which takes either a key or uses external low-voltage wiring to lock/unlock charging, similar to what the EA unit can do via the app. Bridge the wires, you can charge, disconnect them and charging is locked out, bridge them momentarily to only charge the currently connected vehicle. So this got me thinking:

- DC/DC SSR hooked up to a Raspberry Pi and these control wires. Mount this in a project box inside the garage. Maybe add an override switch that can unlock the charger in case the Pi or the SSR is misbehaving.
- Mount the unit outside the garage, as normal.
- Write up a small web app + REST API that can lock/unlock the charger. Add a little state to the thing, and it can do scheduled charging or allow charging during certain times of day.

Hmm... I smell a possible DIY project here.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Nycturne said:


> Hope you don't mind me putting a related post in this thread rather than starting a new one.
> 
> I've also been looking at EVSEs, and have been looking at ClipperCreek since it needs to be installed outdoors, and I'd much prefer something reliable and built like a tank. I noticed they have an add-on you can get that's called "ChargeGuard" which takes either a key or uses external low-voltage wiring to lock/unlock charging, similar to what the EA unit can do via the app. Bridge the wires, you can charge, disconnect them and charging is locked out, bridge them momentarily to only charge the currently connected vehicle. So this got me thinking:
> 
> - DC/DC SSR hooked up to a Raspberry Pi and these control wires. Mount this in a project box inside the garage. Maybe add an override switch that can unlock the charger in case the Pi or the SSR is misbehaving.
> - Mount the unit outside the garage, as normal.
> - Write up a small web app + REST API that can lock/unlock the charger. Add a little state to the thing, and it can do scheduled charging or allow charging during certain times of day.
> 
> Hmm... I smell a possible DIY project here.



Have to be honest the sort of current these home chargers deal with, I wouldn't want to be messing. I think I've used my home charger all of about 3 times since I had it installed. I'm sure you could find an off the shelf option that would do this for you?


----------



## DT

Nycturne said:


> Hope you don't mind me putting a related post in this thread rather than starting a new one.




Sounds like it could be fun, though it seems like most BEVs have pretty sophisticated scheduling right in the vehicle (and most smart "chargers" have some kind of scheduling/analysis portal).  Sounds like maybe you're looking for improved security as well[?]

I hear you about wanting something with beefy construction, that was one of my requirements when I decided to return our 32a EVSE (bought just for the 4xe), and go with a 40a (that could be used with something else, that wound up being the M3P).

Decided on a Grizzl-E, the company - United Charging - is out of Canada, and they've designed it to deal with their [winter] weather (or us being 2 blocks from the ocean).  Very heavy duty casing, a big stainless mounting bracket (with a quick release that can also be secured), super thick 24' cable, 3 year with an optional 5 year warranty (that's apparently easy to resolve).  We got the smart version since at the time (over a year ago) it was only like $30 more than the standard version (now it's close to $100 more ...)

I also wanted a plug-in model (vs. a hardwire), so I could easily swap it out in the event of a failure, use a backup charger as needed, easily re-install the replacement.

I like the ClipperCreek products quite a bit, if availability and price would've been equal at the time, it would've definitely been a toss up.


----------



## Nycturne

Apple fanboy said:


> Have to be honest the sort of current these home chargers deal with, I wouldn't want to be messing. I think I've used my home charger all of about 3 times since I had it installed. I'm sure you could find an off the shelf option that would do this for you?




Yes there are off the shelf units, but nothing that really makes me want to put down the money on them. They seem serviceable, but I like bullet-proof and the less I need to think about something the better. I built my own aquarium light controller after spending too much money on off-the-shelf options that simply weren't what I wanted. 

But here's the thing, this isn't me messing with the unit. The unit would arrive with a pair of control wires that are intended for the buyer to integrate into some sort of access control system. Normally that means hooking it up to a system that reads RFID badges or the like and checks them against a list of authorized users, but it can just as easily be anything that can close the circuit on these control wires so long as it's designed for the voltage. These are low voltage wires that run very little current through them. It could be hooked up to a simple switch off DigiKey or Mouser, really. 



DT said:


> Sounds like it could be fun, though it seems like most BEVs have pretty sophisticated scheduling right in the vehicle (and most smart "chargers" have some kind of scheduling/analysis portal). Sounds like maybe you're looking for improved security as well[?]




_Most_ do, yes (VWs shipping now have theirs sorted but earlier ones without the new software don't yet properly support it). I'm mostly just wanting the ability to lock it out when I'm not home without effectively cheaping out somewhere else to get the wifi bits added in. We don't have time-of-use rates here, so scheduling isn't important to me. It's just that once you have control over the lockout with software, scheduling is not that hard to add. 

They have a version where it uses a key instead, which I believe is just hooked up to these control wires internally, instead of externally. It's the same price, but you can't just have "open access" without leaving the key in the lock, unfortunately. The real prize would have been one of their serial-enabled models which could be used for full monitoring as well, but since you have to sign an NDA to get the docs on the protocol, it's a lot less interesting for someone strapped for time, since it's not like you'd be able to open source the result and let others help with maintenance of the code.


----------



## DT

Yeah, that sounds like their commercial type models.  Since ours is installed inside a garage (and we work from home - and someone is always around), someone creeping up and stealing free electrons isn't much of a concern, but I can see plenty of situations where that could be an issue.

We have an option to go with a TOU rate (it requires a 3-6 month pre-order and special equipment install), but we charge plenty during the day, we're not 9-to-5 people   I kind of just use, come home, charge.  If you were charging overnight, and not using much electricity during the day, it's pretty good, it drops the nightly rate to like $0.03/kWh, but increases the daily rate to $0.24.  Our fixed rate works out to about $0.11, which is pretty killer, lets the Tesla operate at around $0.03/mile, our Wrangler at ~$0.12 (the latter is used on battery only about 95% of the time).

Our power provider has an EV service option: their equipment, on their schedule (basically the same as the TOU), it's a flat monthly cost (based on average monthly mileage), their gear, it looks pretty good if you're on a more traditional schedule and don't mind someone else having control over your charging equipment (definitely not for us, and with our low mileage, the rate isn't even that cost effective ).


----------



## Cmaier

Nycturne said:


> But here's the thing, this isn't me messing with the unit. The unit would arrive with a pair of control wires that are intended for the buyer to integrate into some sort of access control system. Normally that means hooking it up to a system that reads RFID badges or the like and checks them against a list of authorized users, but it can just as easily be anything that can close the circuit on these control wires so long as it's designed for the voltage. These are low voltage wires that run very little current through them. It could be hooked up to a simple switch off DigiKey or Mouser, really.



My first thought was garage door opener switch.


----------



## Nycturne

DT said:


> Yeah, that sounds like their commercial type models.  Since ours is installed inside a garage (and we work from home - and someone is always around), someone creeping up and stealing free electrons isn't much of a concern, but I can see plenty of situations where that could be an issue.




It could also be I am a little paranoid. We haven't decided on going this route, but this wouldn't be the first Pi-based controller I've assembled. 



Cmaier said:


> My first thought was garage door opener switch.




Huh, that is an idea. I went on a bit of a tangent, but reading this made me look along those lines and I ran across a multitude of Chinese-made relays that can be controlled by a key fob like remote. Something like this could be hooked up straight to the control lines. 



			https://www.amazon.com/RODOT-Wireless-Transmitter-Receiver-Entrance/dp/B09BCCNGDN


----------



## Cmaier

Nycturne said:


> It could also be I am a little paranoid. We haven't decided on going this route, but this wouldn't be the first Pi-based controller I've assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, that is an idea. I went on a bit of a tangent, but reading this made me look along those lines and I ran across a multitude of Chinese-made relays that can be controlled by a key fob like remote. Something like this could be hooked up straight to the control lines.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/RODOT-Wireless-Transmitter-Receiver-Entrance/dp/B09BCCNGDN




I was thinking something like the MeRoss homekit garage door opener. Maybe the one that can control two doors. If you want a one-shot, you use it as is, and you hook up the other output to a flip-flop for a persistent signal.  All controllable by homekit.  Seems like fun.


----------



## Nycturne

Cmaier said:


> I was thinking something like the MeRoss homekit garage door opener. Maybe the one that can control two doors. If you want a one-shot, you use it as is, and you hook up the other output to a flip-flop for a persistent signal.  All controllable by homekit.  Seems like fun.



Yeah, that would work. I haven't worked with garage door circuits, so I'm not super familiar with how the units are meant to be driven, but it seems like it would be fine for one-shot use like you say going from the details on the MeRoss.


----------



## Cmaier

Nycturne said:


> Yeah, that would work. I haven't worked with garage door circuits, so I'm not super familiar with how the units are meant to be driven, but it seems like it would be fine for one-shot use like you say going from the details on the MeRoss.




Raspberry PI would be stronger geek cred, of course.  I’ve got two around the house myself. One running homebridge (needlessly, as I could run it from a server I already have on all the time). Another was a hack job on an Arcade1up machine where i gutted the internals and replaced with a Pi.  I had a couple more projects in mind but it’s too hard actually finding raspberry pi’s lately


----------



## Nycturne

Cmaier said:


> Raspberry PI would be stronger geek cred, of course.  I’ve got two around the house myself. One running homebridge (needlessly, as I could run it from a server I already have on all the time). Another was a hack job on an Arcade1up machine where i gutted the internals and replaced with a Pi.  I had a couple more projects in mind but it’s too hard actually finding raspberry pi’s lately




I have a couple that are between projects right now, especially after tearing down the second aquarium and moving the Pi-hole to a VM, and I also have one I keep around specifically for development purposes. 

But I honestly think I could get this working and tested before the EVSE arrives and gets hooked up. The core of it could probably be built in a weekend, and maybe a second weekend to write a homebridge plugin for it and draft up a project box in CAD for it.


----------



## Nycturne

Nycturne said:


> I have a couple that are between projects right now, especially after tearing down the second aquarium and moving the Pi-hole to a VM, and I also have one I keep around specifically for development purposes.
> 
> But I honestly think I could get this working and tested before the EVSE arrives and gets hooked up. The core of it could probably be built in a weekend, and maybe a second weekend to write a homebridge plugin for it and draft up a project box in CAD for it.




I forgot that I also still have a handful of parts from my 3D printer build that I wound up buying spares or not using, including a Meanwell PSU that was originally bought to power the Pi at the heart of the printer. Should make this something you can just plug into a wall, I think.


----------



## DT

Advantage of a 24 foot charging cable, seriously, get a long one. 





Since a two-car is like a 1.75 car garage it's sometimes handy to avoid pulling all the way in, all doors are easily accessible, etc.  I just bump the garage lip with the front tires and I can reach the port, usually I just keep it looped around the box since the Jeep front first and Tesla backed in, the two charging ports are directly across from each other and just a few feet from the wall the EVSE is mounted.  I can also back the Jeep in, or come in front first with the Tesla and still reach both ports!

Hahaha, yes, I had tiles that were beat up, removed those, marked off the floor with duct tape and was going to prep and do a nice treatment ... and that was like 2 years ago, but it's back in the queue.

Also hanging above the Tesla, hahaha, an oil drain pan, I can probably put that into storage


----------

